# TV



## apple (Feb 11, 2007)

So i'm totally addicted to 24, American Idol and Scrubs.  Thanks to Tivo i don't have to plan my schedule around them anymore.  What shows are you addicted to?


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 11, 2007)

lets see here: Smallville, Supernatural, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters, L Word, 24, and I think thats it LOL


----------



## apple (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, i forgot to add Desparate Hosuewives to my list! I love that show.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Scrubs. I swear that show makes me laugh and cry in every single episode.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy is the only one I MUST see. Iwatch Boston Legal & Men in Trees if possible.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't watch a lot of TV but i'll turn it on every once in a while to catch the Simpsons and Seinfeld.


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

Brother's & Sisters


----------



## Panda (May 26, 2007)

I've been too busy for TV lately. I don't even know what's on anymore. Most of the shows mentioned I've never even heard of.


----------



## tknoppe (Jun 11, 2007)

Not a huge TV fan here - mostly not enough time; but I do enjoy House, CSI, Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis, pretty much any of the Star Trek shows and Smallville.  I do enjoy most of the movies on Hallmark channel too.


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't even remember the last time i sat down to watch tv. I like movies though.


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

I watch discovery channel and the history channel quite a bit.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Greys Anatomy is also a must for me!  :wink: 
After last season of '24' I'm kinda done with it, but I love following shows:
-Do you think you can dance
-America's Next Top Model
-Top Chef
-Hell's Kitchen
-Men vs. Wild

In general I like to watch History channel or Discovery channel aswell.

Thank God for Tivo!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 20, 2007)

All of the CSI's, House, Forensic Files, Cold Case Files, there is a new reality show coming out here called "Murder" where the contestants go to actual murder scenes and try to solve it.  I know it sounds gross, but it is like a train wreck, you don't want to look but you can't help yourself


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

LAtely I've gotten myself totally obsessed with the show Lost. I never watched it on TV, but recently borrowed the DVDs from a friend. I watched all 3 seasons in just a little over a week.


----------



## Bret (Sep 10, 2007)

One Tree Hill, all the CSIs, Law & Orders, Good Eats, Miami Ink, LA Ink, Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares, and currently Rock of Love w/ Bret Michaels (hence my screen name!).


----------

